# Audio cuts out when turned up high



## Ragalyisp (Sep 4, 2017)

Anyone notice on the LT that the audio cuts out when cranked up above 47 or so? Best way around this?


----------



## Fadclt (Jan 9, 2018)

I have the same problem. It seems to be gm wide with the 7in 6 speaker system. They can't fix mine. Tried updates and all kinds of stuff. The best song to use for the dealer is banks beggin for thread. That song does it real bad. Get back to me for info. Good luck


----------



## Ragalyisp (Sep 4, 2017)

Not sure. It seems to be like a volume protection. It's fine for one song, then starts cutting out. I listen to metal if that makes a difference, but I see no need to cut treble, unless it's a safety requirement. It cuts like a cheap amplifier.


----------



## Ragalyisp (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm just wondering if there's any way to swap out the amp...or if it even has an amp..etc., to fix it


----------



## 2015LT2 (Jan 20, 2017)

So the stereo has a governor on the volume? Interesting...:icon_scratch:


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Jezz, I can listen to rock on my Gen 1 at 38/40 and it doesn't cut out.


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

My 2011 Cruze Eco only goes to 45.


----------



## Fadclt (Jan 9, 2018)

The gen 1 radio was great. I miss It So much. Gen 2 7in 6 speaker sucks. If you can afford it and are buying a gen 2 get the 8in bose system.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Ragalyisp said:


> Not sure. It seems to be like a volume protection. It's fine for one song, then starts cutting out. I listen to metal if that makes a difference, but I see no need to cut treble, unless it's a safety requirement. It cuts like a cheap amplifier.


I'll take a wild guess based on that description - the amp was improperly matched to the speakers. The speaker impudence may fall lower than what the amp can handle so it goes into protect mode. Impedance changes with frequency. I'd think it's the low bass that does it since most speaker's impedance falls at the extreme low end.

To test that theory, see if the cut out point changes with the bass setting.


----------



## Ragalyisp (Sep 4, 2017)

ChevyGuy said:


> Ragalyisp said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure. It seems to be like a volume protection. It's fine for one song, then starts cutting out. I listen to metal if that makes a difference, but I see no need to cut treble, unless it's a safety requirement. It cuts like a cheap amplifier.
> ...


From factory though?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Ragalyisp said:


> From factory though?


Why not? 

There might be a longer story: Perhaps the unit was specced out with a different part number for the speaker, but then someone offered an accountant a cheaper speaker with the same impedance rating (but it doesn't hold it on the low end). On paper it's the same specs, but it's not what was tested. 

Heck, it might be the part supplier choose a different source. 

It's one of the reason that Deming pushed for keeping things consistent rather than trusting specs to allow component substitution. The Japanese understand that, but that's not what's taught to US MBAs.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

ProDigit said:


> My 2011 Cruze Eco only goes to 45.


38, 40, and 45 isn't the problem. It starts at 47. And i believe the systems are louder then the first gens. I don't recall my 12 going anywhere near what my 17 does.


----------



## Ragalyisp (Sep 4, 2017)

Well it's still better than my subaru was for sure. I didn't even know there was an RS model, let alone an optional bose system. I just had a broken subaru I was tired of fixing and I took a cruze off the lot for a decent price. I couldn't afford a new wrx and honestly I don't regret the cruze.


----------



## Ragalyisp (Sep 4, 2017)

This was solved. If you turn auto volume to high it let's you turn it up all the way without cutting


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Mine was fading up and down. 

I've since turned auto volume off.


----------



## Fadclt (Jan 9, 2018)

Turning auto volume to high made it worse. It seems like songs that have a lot going on makes it worse. It's like the CPU can't handle it. Cuts in and out.


----------



## Devzx (Nov 24, 2019)

Any of you guys figure out the problem? My 18 lt has been doing the same thing since I got it new. Does seem to be more of an issue as I raise the bass.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I think someone mentioned something about impedence or something. Keep the speakers from blowing out. 

I wouldn't mind knowing what it might take to make it louder. New speakers or we just screwed.


----------



## Devzx (Nov 24, 2019)

I just ordered some Rockford 4 ohms speakers so I’ll let you guys know how it sounds and if it fixes the problem.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Cutting out or clipping?

Cutting out could be circuit protection which could potentially be solved by newer speakers with stricter tolerances.

Clipping there’s not much can be done besides adding an amp.


----------



## Devzx (Nov 24, 2019)

The song will be playing and at points The volume will dip down and go back up. Usually over 50 depending on the song but sometimes it will randomly do it at 45.


----------



## Devzx (Nov 24, 2019)

Put the speakers in and it didn’t change it. Only option I see is to amplify the speakers and just keep the volume under 50.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I should look for a knowledgeable radio shop and ask what they suggest. 

Be also nice if it were possible to upgrade the radio to something similar to the 8 in. model. And still maintain the functionality of the car.


----------

